

Still Hiring Mobile App Developers - keithclark

This s the third time I've posted this request but I have faith that if I keep posting it the right person will one day contact me. I'm starting a goal sharing website based out of Maryland and I've hired everyone I'm going to hire except for mobile app developers. You have to have alread created an iphone app that is in the app store. If you are interested please email me at klownkeeper@gmail.com.
======
spicerunner
That skill set is in high demand. Rather than be blocked I suggest you
outsource. Find a freelancer...give him or her a test drive. Maybe they'll be
your next employee.

